# Introducing My Fish xx



## TheHamsterAddict (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello, well i am now making a thread about my fishies  so lets move on....
Squirt is the red fish with black spots and he is *Huge!*
and then Pop is the yellow goldfish x









:biggrin5:


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

nice fish, though i am slightly worried about the size of the tank. those two goldfish should be in a minimum of 100L... and that tank does not look anywhere near that :/


----------

